# Covington (VA) Cork and Pork Festival (6/29-30, 2012)



## planeles (Jul 22, 2011)

Be a part of Virginia's newest KCBS sanctioned BBQ competition right on Covington's beautiful Main Street. Free ice, free 20 amp electric, free water, free Saturday breakfast for cookers!!! Entertainment includes bands, wine festival, kids activities, vendors, art/crafts. Go to www.covingtoncorkandpork.com.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

Gary and I are looking at this one.  Thanks for posting Les.


----------

